# Hitman (6 [nach blood money]) - Tasten umbelegen?



## Chronik (24. Juni 2017)

Hey hey,

ich habe mal eine frage zu Hitman (6), ich habe vor kurzen die Demo gespielt, weil ich einfach vor dem Kauf sehen wollte wie sich Hitman spielen/steuern lässt. So nun hatte ich in der Demo (über Steam) das Problem, das ich die Tasten nicht neu programieren konnte, zum Beispiel das Umziehen leigt bei HItman auf der Taste T und das finde ich (ohne drüber nachzudenken) ziemlich umständlich! Klar die Tasten werden sich finden lassen bzw. erst mal da bleiben wo sie sind. Aber eine Demo ist für mich zumindestens, genau dafür gemacht. Und dann geht es nicht ...

Darum wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr wisst ob man die Tastenbelegung für Befehle umänder kann?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2017)

Ich hab nicht die PC-Version, sondern die für xbox, aber: hast du ein Gamepad? Denn per Pad sind die Buttons bequem belegt. 

Ansonsten kann es natürlich sein, dass es nur an der Demo liegt. Was du aber auch prüfen solltest: wolltest du die Tasten BEIM Spielen umbelegen? Wenn ja, dann versuch es mal vor Start der Mission im Hauptmenü, denn bei manchen Games geht eine Umbelegung nicht mitten im Spiel. Optimal wäre es natürlich, wenn einer das Spiel für PC hat und es sicher weiß


----------



## tRZOi (25. Juni 2017)

Ich habe gerade die Demo gespielt und konnte die Tasten ohne Probleme frei programmieren.  Wahrscheinlich wurde das noch gepatcht.


----------



## Chronik (26. Juni 2017)

Achso ist mir zwar neu das eine Demo gepatcht wird aber nun ... es kann auch sein das es daran lag weil ich grade im Spiel war und wie Herbboy schon sagt das bei manchen Games (Demos?) das nicht geht.

Nun gut Danke für die Info dann wird Hitman nächstes Wochenende drauf sein! Aber mit 50 GB ein nicht grade kleines Spiel, naja sei es drum ...
GTA V waren glaube ich 69 GB und da war mein Rechner bzw. meine Internetleitung 3/4 Tag dran.


----------

